# Are bindings really that much different?



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

So, I picked up my first set of bindings for $40 on sale, normally like $109. Morrow's. Yea, cheap. But, when I look at them, and look at all the others in the local store, I dont see much of a difference if at all. The bindings I have are holding up fairly well (wish I could say that for my ride boots). 

Just wondering, is there that much of a difference? I'm actually interested in possibly switching to rear entry, whats the drawback on these? They seem to hold higher up than mine, but I'm not sure if that's a big deal however I would imagine it would be nice to have move hold up further.

Anyway, anything someone could tell me would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## kleco63 (Dec 22, 2011)

I believe the order of importance are Boots, Bindings, Board

I used to ride some flows and didnt like them so I bought some Drakes and love them


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes. Comfort and response.

When you're starting out. No. When you get better, yes. Before, I must have rode 10 different pairs of bindings, probably couldn't tell them apart. Now, I can tell the difference. I was switching out between K2 Uprise and 2012 Malavitas. Definite difference. Sold the Malavitas but now regret it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There are lots of differences, but the devil's in the details. For instance, I have some Rome SDS bindings that feel really light and responsive when they're working properly. But the ratchets have very light springs and tend to not latch properly when a bit of snow gets in them.

I used to own some Cinch bindings, which I found to be heavy and felt "soggy" when riding.

Before that I owned Burton Customs which I really liked, except that they use toe-caps instead of over-the-boot straps which I decided I didn't like.

Before that I owned some cheap Salomans that were fine once I got them cranked up, but tended to slip a little until tight.

You can also get bindings with or without canting (tilting the binding), bindings with or without a cover over the base plate to protect the screws, different amounts of padding, some allow you to adjust the highbacks sideways, and so on. There's a lot there, but you either have to do a lot of reading or you have to depend on trial and error.

Quick-entry bindings like Flows are a personal preference. People who like them, like them. People who don't, don't. We've had debate threads on the subject and no-one has been able to deal a killer blow, so it just comes down to personal opinion.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes. Bindings make a huge difference. I use to ride Flows but then they broke on the mountain. I bought a pair of Burton Cartels and the difference seemed like night and day. I felt like I had so much more control.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

kleco63 said:


> I believe the order of importance are Boots, Bindings, Board
> 
> I used to ride some flows and didnt like them so I bought some Drakes and love them


kudos on the drakes i had one of my toe straps rip and they sent me a 2 whole new sets of top and bottom straps for FREEEEEEEE.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Better comfort:thumbsup:, better response:thumbsup:, better shock absorption:thumbsup:,.

Good bindings help me enjoy the mountain and perform better but doing relatively easy runs I don't think it makes much difference.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> There are lots of differences, but the devil's in the details. For instance, I have some Rome SDS bindings that feel really light and responsive when they're working properly. But the ratchets have very light springs and tend to not latch properly when a bit of snow gets in them.
> 
> I used to own some Cinch bindings, which I found to be heavy and felt "soggy" when riding.
> 
> ...


hey thanks everyone, appreciate the feedback. 

So what do the cantings do for someone, change the CG? I have that option on my bindings and wanted to give them a play but wasnt sure what to start out with.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Your legs are designed to be at most shoulder width apart. On a snowboard you more than likely exceed that. Standing on an angled toothed realigns everything. Makes snowboarding more comfortable and less exhausting. 

Killer blow for Flow? NXT2. What can you say about them that you wouldn't like? Flows have better edge to edge, that's physics and riding backs it up. Now they have canting, real ratchets and a strap system that works as effectively as a 2 strap as a rear entry. Quick rear entry which also means your binding feels exactly the same every time you get in it. Modular highback to optimize highback cant. Full eva for shock. And lighter than they ever have been. 

Now, ALL bindings feel different. My point is just that you really can't say you don't want Flow because of any of the traditional "Flow reasons" anymore.

And i really dont see the point of Cinch or Fastech now... They are just inferior


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like the model with all those good features are going to cost a grip!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Your legs are designed to be at most shoulder width apart. On a snowboard you more than likely exceed that. Standing on an angled toothed realigns everything. Makes snowboarding more comfortable and less exhausting.
> 
> Killer blow for Flow? NXT2. What can you say about them that you wouldn't like? Flows have better edge to edge, that's physics and riding backs it up. Now they have canting, real ratchets and a strap system that works as effectively as a 2 strap as a rear entry. Quick rear entry which also means your binding feels exactly the same every time you get in it. Modular highback to optimize highback cant. Full eva for shock. And lighter than they ever have been.
> 
> ...


have you been on the new models yet?

I am thinking of maybe getting some next year if they live up to the billing.

Are they as light as other brands lighter bindings?

Are the straps as easy as regular straps?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Killer blow for Flow? NXT2.


Yeah, gotta agree there. I'm going to get some of those for sure.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

dreampow said:


> have you been on the new models yet?
> 
> I am thinking of maybe getting some next year if they live up to the billing.
> 
> ...


I have yet to but hopefully should be getting some soonish for a long term demo for angrysnowboarder.com. Actually I may be doing quite a few Flows for him. He's got the M9se's with the new strap right now, but no strap lift. So thumbs up thumbs down should be quick on the new strap here soon, once his swellbow dies off. I did talk to Micah and Jordan, a couple of there Ams (I think they're Ams...) and they are loving them.

Lighter than the industry average, not as light as the flyweights in the industry. Lighter than industry average is a big deal for Flow as they had a history of being heavy 6+ years ago. Basically they are to the point now in the higher end models that you get positive feedback in regards to weight when your doing the one foot dangle. Other than that weight isn't a big deal in performance. On the chair is really where you notice it.

Just as easy, they really paid attention to the new full ratchets and they release great. As far as using them daily as a two strap? I don't know why you would and I can imagine it not being quite as easy with the highback being able to fold into the binding easier than a properly tightened 2 strap setup, but if you're using them as a 2 strap on the regular you're missing the point.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like the binding game is about to change then, I will definitely go with the flows, the reason I ask about the ratchets is I spend a lot of time in powder and hiking to sidecountry runs where I strap in in powder.
On groomers I will be using the rear entry.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Once you do it enough, I didn't really have a huge problem with rear entry in pow... but I get why its a concern.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I sold my flows after 1 day in pow.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

When it comes to flows the biggest thing is you have to have boots that fit correctly. There are a lot of people that crank down on their straps to compensate for a loose fitting boot. If you try flows with loose boots you will get crap feel. Then there are the people that just have to have the clamped in feeling and flows are all about getting rid of that. I love my Flows and on a 310 ft hill I couldn't be happier with them. I will be getting some of the NX2's next fall.

To answer the original question. Yes bindings can be that much different. Cheap bindings may seem good right off but how long will they last? If something happens will you be able to get replacement parts? If you are coming from rentals then cheap one probably seem great. Try some nice ones and gain some perspective.


----------

